# 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup



## Micky (23. September 2005)

Am Freitag, den 04.11.2005 findet an der ostholsteinischen Ostseeküste der
*1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup *statt.


„*Dreh- und Angelpunkt*“ ist das Haus des Gastes in Grube.



*Termin: *Freitag, der *04. November 2005* 
*Treffpunkt: **14:45 Uhr *im Haus des Gastes, Wenddorf 1, 23749 Grube 
*Startgebühr: **10,- Euro *pro Starter(in).

Die Startgebühr beinhaltet ein Willkommensgeschenk, sowie einen Imbiss nach dem Angeln. Für weitere Info´s zum Ablauf der Veranstaltung bitte *>> HIER <<* klicken. *(PDF-Datei, 125 kb)*


*Danke* an das Team vom Anglerboard die Ausschreibung auch hier Veröffentlichen zu können! #6


----------



## Agalatze (25. September 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

na das werde ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen !
wird ein riesen spaß und vielleicht auch ne möglichkeit wieder ein paar mehr boardies
kennenzulernen. 14.45 uhr ist allerdings recht früh. angelbeginn ist ja zum glück später.
freue mich echt rieseíg !!!


----------



## haukep (25. September 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Ja da bin ich ja sowas von dabei  #6

Das Formulardings per Post zurück an Karsten gell?


----------



## Brandiangli (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Bin auch dabei!!!:m 


Hoffe es schliessen sich noch viele an!!!


Gruß aus Berlin
Brandiangli


----------



## Micky (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				Brandiangli schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe es schliessen sich noch viele an!!!


 Eine dreistellige Anzahl an Teilnehmern schließe ich mal "vorsichtig" aus, aber es wird schon gut was los sein. Ich darf ja nix verraten....#d #6|supergri


----------



## Brandungshexlein (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Bin natürlich auch dabei und freue mich hoffentlich noch viele Gesichter zu den Nick´s zu sehen!!!#h |rolleyes 

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandungshexlein


----------



## Micky (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Darf Deine "bessere" Hälfte auch, oder muss der Kinder einhüten?


----------



## Timmy4903 (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Darf Deine "bessere" Hälfte auch, oder muss der Kinder einhüten?


 
Der hat sich doch oben zu Wort gemeldet,oder was?

Bin auch dabei...:g 
Hoffentlich ist nicht so´n Wetter wie grad bei mir vor der Haustür! Mag nicht mal zum rauchen rausgehen...Kippe wäre sofort wieder aus!!!:c


----------



## Micky (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

*Heute ist der "LETZTE" Tag um noch seine Anmeldung los zu werden. Für die Teilnehmer am Fehmarn-Cup wäre das doch noch ne gute Möglichkeit zu "üben"... |kopfkrat * 

Wer also mit dem "Weltmeister der Herzen" (Agalatze) zusammen am Strand stehen möchte, der hat hier die Möglichkeit dazu!


----------



## CyTrobIc (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

ich kann an dem tag leider nich, könnte sich eigentlich jeder dort anmelden oder gibt es spezielle auflagen ?


----------



## Micky (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Sicher kann sich da jeder anmelden, *AUCH DU* !! Nen Fischereischein haste ja, denn der ist Grundvoraussetzung !

Und wenn Du Zeit hättest, dann könnte Marcy Dir sogar Würmer mitbringen, weil nur mit Krabbenfleisch angeln... #d


----------



## CyTrobIc (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



> weil nur mit Krabbenfleisch angeln...



jo ich weiss #t aber manchmal klappts |supergri 
hab nächstes mal eigene 

hab nochmal telefoniert, könnte doch kommen am freitag nur vor 17:30 wird das wohl nix mit da sein.. wegen arbeit.


----------



## Micky (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

hmmm, musste mal Kontakt zum Veranstalter aufnehmen, wie das zu deichseln wäre.


----------



## CyTrobIc (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

jo hab mich jetzt nachgemeldet, starte allerdings wohl alleine in keinem team, aber hauptsache angeln


----------



## Micky (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Super, freut mich! #6 

Wegen Wattis haste ja auf der Anmeldung nen (Guerillia)-Ansprechpartner


----------



## haukep (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Ich habe es auch erst gestern geschafft meine Anmeldung und das Geld rauszuhauen...hab einfach noch keine Zeit für Bank gehabt...

Nunja, jetzt isses ja raus #6


----------



## CyTrobIc (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

@micky

jo


----------



## Micky (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe es auch erst gestern geschafft meine Anmeldung und das Geld rauszuhauen...hab einfach noch keine Zeit für Bank gehabt...
> 
> Nunja, jetzt isses ja raus #6


 KEINE ZEIT GEHABT? Dann musst Du einfach mal weniger angeln gehen zwischendurch....  

*@ CyTrobic:* ich sag nix... #y |znaika: |supergri


----------



## haukep (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> KEINE ZEIT GEHABT? Dann musst Du einfach mal weniger angeln gehen zwischendurch....



Guter Witz


----------



## Benni (30. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

[FONT=Tahoma,Helvetica]So, in 5 Tagen ist es so weit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich freue mich schon tierisch euch "Mepotaler"und Bordies  kennen zu lernen und bin so gar schon aufgeregt.
Sacht mal gibt es noch einen Tipp zwecks Übernachtung in der Nähe vom "Haus des Gastes",od.bieten die selber Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten an ?
Würde mich für einen Tipp auch bezüglich des Samstags auf Fehmarn freuen.
Gruß,
Benni[/FONT]


----------



## Micky (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Nummer hast Du, wir telefonieren heute nachmittag! #6


----------



## Klaus S. (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck das ich unter "Brandungsangeln" immer alles doppelt lese |kopfkrat


----------



## Marcel1409 (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

@ Klaus

Gott sein dank, ich dachte schon das ich mal den Dealer wechseln sollte:m !!!


----------



## Benni (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

@Micky Jup

@ Maci und Klaus ,was raucht ihr denn ? Brandungskraut ?|kopfkrat |supergri |supergri 

Mir kommt da ne gute Idee : Wie wärs denn mal mit nem Countdown,fühlt sich Jemand berufen ? :m


----------



## Micky (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

*Noch 4 x schlafen...*


----------



## Micky (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

*Noch 2 x schlafen...  *


----------



## CyTrobIc (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

lol...


----------



## haukep (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

So langsam werde ich aber auch nervös, von mir auch kann es jetzt schon losgehen...


----------



## sunny (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Hoffentlich habt ihr Glück mit dem Wetter. Laut Prognose soll es ja wohl recht feucht und stürmisch werden.

Obwohl, feucht und stürmisch|kopfkrat , iss ja eigentlich was feines.


----------



## Micky (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Wetter ist doch Wurscht, hauptsache man hat viel Spass und nach dem Cup kommt was "näggisches" aufn Tisch. Außerdem ist unseer Italien-Referendar AGALATZE vor Ort, der wird schon den Abend füllen, wenn er von seinem "Dreibein" und den Mietzen erzählt...  |supergri


----------



## sunny (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist unseer Italien-Referendar AGALATZE vor Ort, der wird schon den Abend füllen, wenn er von seinem "Dreibein" und den Mietzen erzählt...  |supergri



Na das ist ja wohl das mindeste. Viel geangelt haben kann er ja nicht, so als 48.  . Ich glaube, die Italiener haben AGA die Mietzen mit Absicht auf'n Hals gehetzt, um einen Konkurrenten weniger zu haben. 

Die Mietzen haben AGA's "Dreibein" dann solange bearbeitet, dass er weiche Knie bekommen hat und zu schwach zum Werfen war|supergri . 

Wenn AGA am Freitag nicht sprechen kann, liegt das daran dass er immer noch kein Blut im Kopf hat .


----------



## Micky (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mietzen haben AGA's "Dreibein" dann solange bearbeitet, dass er weiche Knie bekommen hat und zu schwach zum Werfen war.


 Das ist ja ne ganz Interessante Theorie! |kopfkrat |supergri 
Mal schauen was die MEPO-DAMEN am Freitag so leisten.... die kümmern sich um Aga und ich kann angeln, dann steigen die Chancen auf eine gute Plazierung meinerseits! :m


----------



## sunny (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja ne ganz Interessante Theorie! |kopfkrat |supergri



Ey hör ma, ich bin doch auf deiner Seite:q .


----------



## Micky (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Schleimer...


----------



## sunny (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Schleimer...



Und so wird es einem gedankt:c .


----------



## dorschman (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

auch auf die Gefahr hin dass die frage schon gestellt wurde:

bleibt jemand nach der veranstaltung in grube oder zieht
die ganze karawane weiter auf die insel ?
ist das haus des gastes voll belegt ?

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## haukep (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl, feucht und stürmisch|kopfkrat , iss ja eigentlich was feines.




Na dann werd ich es mal machen: TAAAAAAATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAA :m


----------



## Benni (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

@ Dorschmann : Irgendwo habe ich die Frage auch schon mal gestellt  ,woraufhin zu mindest Flobo geantwortet hat das er nach Fehmarn fährt.
Ich habe mich ,dank Micky :m  nun für Freitag in Grube eingenistet.

@ Micky, "was die Mepo Damen Freitag so leisten " Uiuiuiuiui. Wenn das mal kein |gr: von nebenan giebt.|supergri |supergri


----------



## Micky (2. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				Benni schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dorschmann : Irgendwo habe ich die Frage auch schon mal gestellt  ,woraufhin zu mindest Flobo geantwortet hat das er nach Fehmarn fährt. Ich habe mich ,dank Micky :m nun für Freitag in Grube eingenistet.
> 
> @ Micky, "was die Mepo Damen Freitag so leisten " Uiuiuiuiui. Wenn das mal kein |gr: von nebenan giebt.|supergri |supergri



*@ Benni:* Schön das es geklappt hat 
und wegen der Mepo-Damen... |bla:  

*@ dorschmann:* das "Haus des Gastes" ist lediglich ein Aufenthaltsort, dort sind keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden. Sofern Du noch ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in grube suchst kann ich Dir gerne behilflich sein. Meld Dich einfach per PN bei Bedarf.


----------



## CyTrobIc (3. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

noch 1 mal schlafen ... diesmal war ich schneller


----------



## Micky (3. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Nix "1 x schlafen", heute Nacht wird durchgemacht....  |supergri


----------



## CyTrobIc (3. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

So !

erstmal 75 Würmers organisiert 4 tomorrow 
4 Haken mit 75 Würmern bei 5 Stunden, dann kann ich alle 16 min neu bestücken wenn ich will... das reicht doch, so 50 maßige Fische *lol*
Bis morgen jungs ich komm bischen späder wegen AAAbeit, viel glück dann schomma !


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

@ Cyper

Fischt du den MePo Cup mit? Wenn ja hast du hoffendlich gesagt das ich sie mitbringen soll...


----------



## CyTrobIc (3. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Moin Marcel,

du arbeitest dort richtig ? Ich hab sie heut nachmittach auf "Andresen" bei dir oder bei Jose bestellt für Morgen (zur Abholung im Laden) sind 75 Stück, wenn du willst kannste die auch schon mitnehmen, aber ich komm da eh am Laden vorbei wenn ich hochfahre.

gruss
Gerrit


----------



## haukep (4. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Naja, ob Marci das nun "Arbeit" nennt...


----------



## Benni (4. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

So Mädels,ich sach mal tschüß und bis nacher,für die die mitmachen.


----------



## dorschiie (6. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

große sprüche und endloses gelaber und 2 tage später immer noch kein bericht!#h 
seid ihr immer noch am filetieren?|gr: 
also wo sind die postings?|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## JuergenS (6. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Marcel,
> 
> du arbeitest dort richtig ?
> 
> ...



Klasse, das ist doch der Spruch des Monats:q :q :q 



> also wo sind die postings?



Ist wohl noch TOP SECRET


----------



## Micky (7. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Aga wird nen ausführlichen Bericht fertigen, ich wollte nicht so viel Vorweg nehmen. Ich geb mal nen kurzen Abriss:

*KLASSE VERANSTALTUNG *!!!#6 

Aga hat "Weltmeisterlich" ( dank Lenny ) Platz 1 belegt, meiner einer hat mit Benni Platz 8 belegt. Marcy hat auch mitgeangelt, glaub ich, aber der wurd bei der Siegerehrung vor mir aufgerufen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 MUHAAAHAAA - Aber das ist ega gewesenl, hauptsache wir hatten alle Spaß und sind auch dank unserer "Ersatz Grillhure" satt geworden, hat zwar manchmal ein "bißchen" lange gedauert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , aber gut, Marco kommt halt aus dem Leberwurstland... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fische wurden insgesamt 248 ( ? ) gefangen, bei 38 Anglern ne ganz ordentliche Zahl


----------



## Benni (7. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Jou,Mepo-Cup war super,alle die nicht dabei waren haben was verpasst.
Und dank mir,haben Micky und ich auch "nur"den achten Platz gemacht.#t 
Aber es ist ja auch klar,ich war viel zu nervös zum angeln,immer hin stand der Salzwurmpapst neber mir.  
Aber versprochen Micky ich werde hart trainieren.


----------



## Klaus S. (7. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Fische wurden insgesamt 248 ( ? ) gefangen, bei 38 Anglern ne ganz ordentliche Zahl


 
Ja, ist wirklich sehr ordentlich da wir mit 90 Anglern beim "Niesler-Cup" in Kühlungsborn am Samstag nur 245 Fische hatten.


----------



## CyTrobIc (7. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

ich muss noch üben, aber spass gemacht hats


----------



## Micky (7. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				CyTrobIc schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss noch üben, aber spass gemacht hats


 Hättest mal 4 Stunden eher da sein sollen... #y |rolleyes :q


----------



## dorschman (7. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

@micky 
warum wird das thema fehrmarn-Pokal nebenan wieder tot geschwiegen
ich dachte es waren drei MEPO Teams am Start.
oder ist die Veranstaltung ausgefallen.


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

@ Dorschman

Jo, is sie#t ...


----------



## CyTrobIc (7. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



> Hättest mal 4 Stunden eher da sein sollen...



jooo arbeit, kann nich jeder am freitag schon um 15:00 uhr anner küste sein 
samstag wäre es glaub ich besser gewesen ... oder ?


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (8. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Dorschman
> 
> Jo, is sie#t ...



Habe da was anderes gehört.|supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## dorschman (8. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

@angelfiete
wie meinst Du das ?


----------



## Micky (8. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Man sagt, das auf´m Fehmarn-Cup bummelig 100 Fische weniger gefangen wurden als aufm MEPO-CUP... Aga hatte wohl 5 (!) Dorsche und damit seinen Sektor gewonnen. Von den übrigen #c


----------



## Benni (8. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Also beim Fehmarnpokal wurden von 175 Anglern 144 Fische gefangen. Aga hatte so weit ich weis sechs Stück und war damit auch sehr gut.
Das Team Aga,Marci und Tackel haben so weit ich weiß am meisten Fisch gefangen und sind nur wegen der #q ***** indexwertung nicht Teamsieger geworden.Sie haben aber den 2.Platz belegt #6 was meiner Meinung nach ja schon Topp ist.Sie wollten aber nun mal den Ersten machen,was sie ja auch eigendlich verdient gewesen wäre.( Zahlen wie immer ohne Gewähr.)
Das angeln in meinem Sektor ( Altenteil links ) war relativ schwierig,da wir sehr starken Seitenwind hatten.Bei mir hats dann auch nur zu nem Nemo gereicht. Aber es hat wie immer Spaß gemacht und ich werde das mit den Veranstaltungen auch ausweiten.
Gruß,
        Benni


----------



## CyTrobIc (8. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

wie issn das genau mit den "fischpunkten" ???


----------



## Agalatze (13. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

tja der mepo cup war allerfeinste sahne. fische wurden gefangen und die kameradschaft war nicht zu übertreffen. ich hatte wohl mit 26 die meissten fische. mein kleiner padervan hatte immerhin stolze 3 ! für das erste mal finde ich das klasse. bin stolz auf ihn !!!
beim fehmarn cup war ich auch anwesend und habe meinen sektor gewonnen mit 6 fischen. eine schöne 46 er platte und ein 63 dorsch waren dabei. gesamt landete ich auf platz 4.
aber die indexwertung hat mich mal wieder genervt. das war das zweite mal, wo ich dadurch nur auf platz vier kam.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (13. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Diese Indexwertung finde ich auch unfair.

Wenn in einem Strandabschnitt(Sektor) mehrere erfolgreiche Angler geballt auftreten, so wird mit der Anzahl der gefangenen Fische automatisch das Verhältnis zu anderen Sektoren gesenkt.
Mit jedem überdurchschnittlichen Fang im Sektor werden die Angler bestraft. Das kann nicht gerecht sein.
Dann lieber wieder die alte VDSF - Wertung.
Jeder Fisch ergibt einen Wertungspunkt
Gleiche Fischarten werden in der Gesamtlänge gemessen und auf den vollen Zentimeter aufgerundet, abzüglich dem aktuellen Mindestmaß je Fisch.
Schlechte Strände gibt es nicht. Ich habe mal an einem "schlechten" Strandabschnitt ein Meeting mit sieben Aalmuttern und zwei Platte gewonnen. Zweiter wurde einer mit vier Aalen. Die auf Dorsch angelten sahen da nicht so gut aus. Ein guter Angler zeichnet sich auch durch Flexibelität aus, was bei der WM ziemlich deutlich vorgezeigt wurde.


----------



## Agalatze (13. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

was soll das denn nun heißen mit der wm ?
du hast doch überhaupt keine ahnung was da abgeht !!!
ich werde dir später mal mehr dazu schreiben.
ich glaube dann wirst du ruhiger


----------



## CyTrobIc (14. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

wattt sinddd fischpungde ?


----------



## Agalatze (14. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

pro cm fisch gibt es einen punkt und dann nochmal pro fisch 10 punkte ! so wird in der regel gewertet. das ist auch sehr gerecht ! fängst du also einen 43 cm dorsch, dann bekommst du 53 fischpunkte


----------



## Rumpelrudi (15. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

@Agalatze

War nicht persönlich gemeint

|wavey::k:l|smlove2:#g

Wir lieben Dich doch alle !


----------



## Hardi (15. November 2005)

*AW: 1. MEPO Brandungsangel Cup*

Moin moin Agalatze,
eine schöne 46 er platte, da kannst Du ja schon in den Fachbereich Sanitär wechseln, ist ja schon fast ein Klodeckel.


----------

